# DEFECTIVE  1970 CANADIAN CLUB BOTTLE WITH A SWING INSIDE BOTTLE



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 21, 2021)

Every Now And Then A Blind Squirrel Finds An Acorn .. Today As I Was Working With my Bottles i Found An Old 1970 Canadian Club 40 oz. Bottle On The Top Shelf Rear .It Was Very Dusty It Had A Tax Stamp 1970  So As I Wiped The Bottle I Noticed Something Inside . Maybe A Wire Or Fishing Line Attached To Both Sides .NO It Was A Glass Thread Attached To Both Sides . Have A Look .


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 21, 2021)

That is wild!


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That is wild!


Thanks Bruce For The Wow . Thats About All I could Say. I Have Seen  This Before In a Soft Drink Photo   .But I Never Thought I Would ever Own One . The Photos Came Out Good .


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 22, 2021)

I've seen birdswings in older bottles.  They seem to happen with some frequency in umbrella inks for example, but I don't believe I've ever seen an ABM bottle with a bird swing.    

Lucky that sucker didn't break.    That would have been a particularly nasty shot of whiskey.

Jim G


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 22, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> I've seen birdswings in older bottles.  They seem to happen with some frequency in umbrella inks for example, but I don't believe I've ever seen an ABM bottle with a bird swing.
> 
> Lucky that sucker didn't break.    That would have been a particularly nasty shot of whiskey.
> 
> Jim G


Thanks Jim For The Information, And Come back. That Would Have Been A Drink He Never Forgot.


----------

